# Searching with quotes



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

What am I doing wrong with my searches.

I always thought that putting something in quotes would look for two or more words juxtaposed to each other.

If I put a term like "channel 1" I seem to get a list of threads that have "channel" and "1" in them, but not just the threads with "channel 1".

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

jrm01 said:


> What am I doing wrong with my searches.
> 
> I always thought that putting something in quotes would look for two or more words juxtaposed to each other.
> 
> ...


expecting the search to work was the only thing you did wrong.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> expecting the search to work was the only thing you did wrong.


Just as I suspected.

Anyone found any secrets to make it work better?


----------



## Jeff Block (Aug 6, 2007)

I find that searching with quotes works exactly how I would expect it to. For example, I searched for "finally broken down", and found only 1 thread with that exactly phrase in it, as opposed to hundreds of threads with each of the individual words in it ... which is what I get if I search for that same phrase without the quotes.

What am I missing?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Does it have something to do w/ the "1" part of it, or that "1" is too short of a string???


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

hmm does using quotes mean we can look for small strings....I think one time i was looking for something but only knew the number...25 for example but couldnt search on that alone

i assume words like tivo are excluded in search still?


----------

